
100k happy moments - mpweiher
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/610159/100000-happy-moments/
======
meesterdude
> Some 40 percent of our happiness levels are the result of the choices we
> make. These are things like investing in long-term relationships, doing
> meaningful work, and bonding with loved ones.

Worth pointing out, these are only because these particular things mattered to
these people. If they hated their wife for example, the investment might be
more bother than joyful.

> Indeed, the relatively new discipline of positive psychology steers people
> toward these behaviors. And an increasing number of apps help people make
> choices to boost their happiness levels.

My app is _sort of_ along these lines. But it's less happiness focused, and
more... meaning focused. Doing what has meaning for you often leads to
happiness, but it also means doing things that don't lead to happiness too -
which is the harder nut to crack for many of us.

Still; if you like the idea of introducing some cute things into your
relationship's to increase the intimacy or novelty, checkout "what happy
couples do" [https://www.amazon.com/What-Happy-Couples-Bare-Chested-
Hugs/...](https://www.amazon.com/What-Happy-Couples-Bare-Chested-
Hugs/dp/1577491726) for some great ideas.

------
xerion
"The database was straightforward to create. The team set up a task on
Amazon’s Mechanical Turk crowdsourcing service that asked people to describe
three happy moments in the previous 24 hours or the previous three months."

I don't know about studies like these. Isn't this a huge selection-bias,
sourcing from Amazon MT?

------
hawktheslayer
This database could double as a list of ideas to try on a quiet weekend. For
instance someone reported: _" I made a new recipe for peasant bread."_ You
could even turn it into a simple but fun random recommendation app.

------
dtjohnnyb
Play with the data here:
[https://www.kaggle.com/ritresearch/happydb](https://www.kaggle.com/ritresearch/happydb)

~~~
overcast
I got excited thinking this was the Rochester Institute of Technology.

